# EAA MC1911 Hunter 10mm



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 9, 2022)

Seen this ad for this pistol in GON mag. I would like to try one if I could find a dealer that will order it.
with 6 in. slide, 24 pound spring, and adjustable sight, for $721 MSRP make me want one to add to rest of my 10mm. Has anyone handle one or seen one in person, if so where.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 9, 2022)

That thing looks SWEET!!!

Now I want one, thanks a lot... ?


----------



## frankwright (Mar 9, 2022)

Looks neat but from my online searches it does not seem to exist. 
Most places don't even list it and say "Not in Stock".


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 9, 2022)

I can only say that a friend of mine has one and sings it's praises.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Mar 9, 2022)

Try this:
EAA GIRSAN MC1911S 10MM 6B 8RD | Davidson's (davidsonsinc.com)


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 9, 2022)

Thanks, tried Davidsons but their web site won't let me put one in the box to order. will try to call them in morning to see if they have one in stock.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 10, 2022)

So far no luck, like frank said, every where I checked big NOT IN STOCK. even had one of my dealers check this morning for me and she said it like those few that list it don't have it. Might have to try for a different long slide, maybe a RIA which is just about as hard to find.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Mar 10, 2022)

EAA GIRSAN MC1911 HUNTER NIB 390600 10MM 6IN 8RD BLK 1911 10 MM SALE - Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com : 926134736 

Buy now price of $619


----------



## frankwright (Mar 11, 2022)

IIICrkRepr said:


> EAA GIRSAN MC1911 HUNTER NIB 390600 10MM 6IN 8RD BLK 1911 10 MM SALE - Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com : 926134736
> 
> Buy now price of $619


Cool, the other day they only had it in .45. Not a bad price,little high on shipping but if you want it, they at least have one.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 11, 2022)

I want to thank everyone for their help, IIICrkRepr for finding it on GunBroker for me and frankwright for the help also. Railroader I hope you find one also, and Offroadtek I hope mine shoots as good as your buddys. I just ordered it tonight and this was first time ever ordering off GunBroker so hope I did it right We will see. When I get it Iwill have to learn to take pics and post it on here. Again Thanks To All. Jim (Handgunner 45-70)


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 18, 2022)

Well it came in Thursday afternoon at my gunsmiths shop. pulled it out of box and it looked good. Its heavy, a little over 3 pounds but still felt good. Then I pulled the trigger and about broke my finger, it had to be close to 8 pds. My gunsmith tried it then looked at me and said will do what I can to get it down to 2 to 3 pds. as I will be useing this for hunting only. He said that he has seen ARs with better triggers than this. Well so much for the reviews by the NRA and others on you tube, Talking about the nice crisp trigger and smooth pull. Guess I am just ruined with my Sig trigger at 2.5 pounds and like silk. Will let you all know when I get it back and take it to the range. Got to say that it looks good and for being heavy it balences good.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 28, 2022)

I was able to take it to the range today and put 30 rds thru it. I shot between 10 yds to see where it was hitting and the moved it out to around 25. the complete group was around 4 in total. I got to hand it to Gary at Oakridge Guns here in Warner Robins as he did wonders with that trigger, its  between 3.5 to 4 pounds and smooth. He said it might lighten up a little more as its shoot. I enjoyed shooting it as much if not more than my Sig. It was enjoy able enough that I might still be shooting it right now except I ran out of ammo that I brought to test it with. I even robbed most of what I had in my G29 mag so I could shot a little more. It is one smooth shooting 10mm. Got about 250 rds left of 10mm so I will be doing some fine tuning. If any of you are thinking of buying on and are around Warner Robins look me up and we will go to my range and let you try it, but bring your own ammo as once you start shooting it ammo goes quick. Jim


----------



## frankwright (Mar 29, 2022)

Very Cool! Glad you are liking it and got that trigger lightened up a little bit.


----------



## Use Enough Gun (Mar 29, 2022)

frankwright said:


> Very Cool! Glad you are liking it and got that trigger lightened up a little bit.


Glad you got the trigger adjusted down. I have been  disappointed in several of my hand gun purchases where I did not get to handle the gun and dry fire before the purchase .Told myself from now own I will wait until gun is in a LGS. 

I shoot in a shotgun league every Thursday afternoon, have had friends order a shotgun online and then hate the trigger.  Several friends have ordered 20ga Turkish guns for their 9-12 year old sons only to find the little guys were hampered by a bad trigger.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 29, 2022)

Serious Question.

Is that EAA a well known, quality pistol?

I been thinking I'd be forced to buy a Glock 20 in 10MM

The Glocks are fine firearms and you can get spare parts, most Smiths know how to work on them and all that good jazz....

Glocks are a little "boxy" (sp) for me.
I have relatively small hands for a 200# feller' an I'm not recoil sensitive at all.

Be happy to hear about any name brand 10MM Semi- autos anyone has experience with. Thanks.

My budget is a grand, tops.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 30, 2022)

I have one of the 1st EAA witness in 10mm.  It has the 4.5" barrel, all steel with wonder finish.  Shoots really well and I am quite accurate with it.  I do not like the fact the front site is milled in the slide, so not much you can do with it without a mill.  It is a double stack.

Also have a Para-Ordnance P16-10 that I have toted hunting for close to 20 years.  Love it.  Grip is kind of large being it is a double stack.  If I run out of the 16 rounds in the mag, I can always beat you with it.

About any 1911 framed 10mm in single stack will probably suit you well if your hands are small.  And any 1911 can be tuned to shoot better with dang near universal and endless after market parts.  Be sure to go with a ramped barrel however, those throated ones are not fully supported.  RIA makes good ones, also available from Springfield, Kimber and a couple of other companies.  The Colt Delta Elites are throated and I wouldn't want one with high end loads.

Rosewood


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 30, 2022)

Rosewood hit everything on the head about the 1911's. I also have small hands but still shoot the Glock 20, not as good as my 1911's. For first time the R.I.A. in 10mm can't be beat for the price and they have ramped barrels, their customer service is really good which is a plus and all of mine have come out of the box with a nice trigger, might have to twik the main spring a little. There is also the EAA MC1911s on Gunbrokers for $619 which is what I just picked up, it is a long slide.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 30, 2022)

Handgunner 45-70 said:


> Rosewood hit everything on the head about the 1911's. I also have small hands but still shoot the Glock 20, not as good as my 1911's. For first time the R.I.A. in 10mm can't be beat for the price and they have ramped barrels, their customer service is really good which is a plus and all of mine have come out of the box with a nice trigger, might have to twik the main spring a little. There is also the EAA MC1911s on Gunbrokers for $619 which is what I just picked up, it is a long slide.


If you could ONLY pick one?
G20
RIA
EAA

THANKS


----------



## rosewood (Mar 30, 2022)

Well, I hate Glocks, so that rules that one out.  They just do not fit my hand or point naturally.  The EAA and the RIA are both pretty nice 1911s, so I guess it might boil down to the price or availability.

Rosewood


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 31, 2022)

Again I am with Rosewood on the EAA or RIA. To me it depends also if you want 6" or 5" slide. The 6" is one of the reason I bought the EAA, never could find the RIA Ultra in 6" always out of stock.

Handgunner 45-70


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Mar 31, 2022)

Big 7 if you get close to Warner Robins anytime soon I will let you try out the EAA and a Glock 20 if that will help you decide.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 29, 2022)

I sure do like my G20. I passed on a ruger sr 1911 in 10 mm. Kicking myself in the butt for that. I’ve got it in .45 and 9 mm and they are great guns.


----------

